# Wow the 2007 Euskatel Euskadi Orca!!



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

Just saw this in Pezcyclingnews.com. Now that is one great paint job. It's Iban Mayo's rig. Time to save up.......


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Nice bike*

...but I can't say that Mr. Mayo is much of a salesman.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

heat010 said:


> Just saw this in Pezcyclingnews.com. Now that is one great paint job. It's Iban Mayo's rig. Time to save up.......



Hate to pee on your parade man, but that's an 06 orca with a bit of an updated paint job for Mayo. Look at the thread titled "New ORCA" and that is the new 07 orca not this one. However it's still reason to save up.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

*That's not the new Orca...this one is !*

It'll arrive here in tthe US Sept. 2007

Corsaire


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

orbea makes some damn sweet bikes.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's the '07 Orca in Euskatel colors


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

I think Orbea just got lazy and put some Orca decals on a Look 486. :idea:


----------



## Bigfooter (Apr 15, 2005)

Team is Euska*l*tel Euskadi, not Euskatel.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

^Thanks for the correction...


----------

